# Prayers for Daddy Rabbit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Little Rabbit (Feb 19, 2009)

I got a e-mail today from Daddy Rabbit seems he may have some heart blockage? Going in for a heart carthaginian first thing today . Please Pray for Daddy Rabbit and his Family  pray  it  go's well  for him 

Little Rabbit  <><


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers fer DR.


----------



## Labsforducks (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for him and the family.  Hope all goes well. God Bless!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers for Daddy rabbit!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 19, 2009)

hang in there daddy rabbit, we are with you brother


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for Daddy Rabbit - never met him,but he seems like good folks.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers for Daddy Rabbit and family.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 19, 2009)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## fredw (Feb 19, 2009)

My prayers are sent.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 19, 2009)

I will send a prayer.

Brian1


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2009)

prayers added, please let us know how he's doing!


----------



## shotgun (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayer Sent. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Hammer Creek (Feb 19, 2009)

my prayer to you DR  hope all is ok


----------



## phillipv (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers Sent!


----------



## Lorri (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers for Daddy Rabbit and family.


----------



## LJay (Feb 19, 2009)

My prayers added for Daddy Rabbit.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent, never met the man, but he must be a heck of a fine fellow.  I have never heard one bad word about him.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 19, 2009)

I have met him and he is great guy!

Prayers sent.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers are on the way for Daddy Rabbit and his family.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent up for DaddyRabbit and the doctors that are helping him.


----------



## bullard (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent to the great Doctor above in Jesus's  Christ Name  for Daddy Rabbit  and family! Like the great daddy Rabbit says "Just keep looking up"


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent. We're thinkin of you DR!


----------



## DOXIELADY (Feb 19, 2009)

he will be in my prayer


----------



## carabrook (Feb 19, 2009)

our prayers are with daddy rabbit as well, tell him he needs to get well there are to  many rabbits left in this state that he needs to chase


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 19, 2009)

*The Daddy Rabbit...*

As Little Rabbit said,we took Daddy to Athens Regional this morning for a catherization.As some know he had an accident last week with a wood splitter that required surgery to put his hand back together.Well,the surgeons detected,by EKG,some abnormalities in his heart.After visiting his regular doctor and doing another EKG,the cath. was scheduled for this morning.
    The Doctor and nurses there were great,went thru the details with us(Family)and said he should be back down in about an hour.......after an hour and a half the nurses brought daddy back down,the doctor followed shortly.
The news was'nt good.He has a"blocked"aorta valve,located in the back of his heart!!!!!This cannot be"fixed"with stints,so Monday alittle after lunch they will be preforming open heart surgery on him.The group of surgeons are from Emory,and came in and explained EVERYTHING to us and what to expect.They believe he has had this condition for along time if not all his life.His physical condition has nothing to do with it,he gets up early every morning,works out,rides a bicycle for miles,etc....and can rabbit hunt from dust til dawn.
       So in all reality,cutting off part of his hand with a log splitter may have been a blessing in disguise!!!!Please keep praying for him and my momma,as well as the rest of our family.And as Daddy always says "Keep Looking Up".

Thanks Dirtroad


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 19, 2009)

dirtroad said:


> As Little Rabbit said,we took Daddy to Athens Regional this morning for a catherization.As some know he had an accident last week with a wood splitter that required surgery to put his hand back together.Well,the surgeons detected,by EKG,some abnormalities in his heart.After visiting his regular doctor and doing another EKG,the cath. was scheduled for this morning.
> The Doctor and nurses there were great,went thru the details with us(Family)and said he should be back down in about an hour.......after an hour and a half the nurses brought daddy back down,the doctor followed shortly.
> The news was'nt good.He has a"blocked"aorta valve,located in the back of his heart!!!!!This cannot be"fixed"with stints,so Monday alittle after lunch they will be preforming open heart surgery on him.The group of surgeons are from Emory,and came in and explained EVERYTHING to us and what to expect.They believe he has had this condition for along time if not all his life.His physical condition has nothing to do with it,he gets up early every morning,works out,rides a bicycle for miles,etc....and can rabbit hunt from dust til dawn.
> So in all reality,cutting off part of his hand with a log splitter may have been a blessing in disguise!!!!Please keep praying for him and my momma,as well as the rest of our family.And as Daddy always says "Keep Looking Up".
> ...



Rabbit,

Thanks for the update...Let him know we will be thinking about him and please keep us imformed.


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 19, 2009)

prayers sent up as well


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for Daddy Rabbit, Keep us posted on his condition.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Dirtroad Please keep me update I'm praying for you all 

Little Rabbit <><


----------



## curtis lowe (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks everone for your prayers.and thank you rabbit for your help.
i dont say it enough but i love ya.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 19, 2009)

curtis lowe said:


> thanks everone for your prayers.and thank you rabbit for your help.
> i dont say it enough but i love ya.




Gotta love each other,we are FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PaPa is going to be just fine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cooper's (Feb 19, 2009)

*Prayers for Daddy Rabbit and his family.*

I talked to Daddy Rabbit yesterday, and he told me of his situation. He e-mailed me at 3:00 a.m. this morning, and I just got off the phone with his grandson, he gave me Sue's cell phone number. Arkansas is praying for D.R. and his family. Any up date would be appreciated as I might not be able to reach Sue on her cell phone in the hospital. My home phone number is 479-456-2940. My cell phone number is 479-263-3109.

Thanks,

Ron Cooper
Elkins, Arkansas


----------



## Flash (Feb 19, 2009)

guitarzan said:


> I have met him and he is great guy!
> 
> Prayers sent.



 X 2  Daddy Rabbit is a great man

Prayer said


----------



## JR (Feb 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for the entire Rabbit family!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 20, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit and the family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cooper's (Feb 20, 2009)

*Dirt Road*

I got the private message from you and thank you very much. I tried sending you one but couldn'y get it done. I'm not very good on computers. If you will, please e-mail me at home as I can return your e-mail there. I would appreciate it very much and I consider your father one the finest men I've ever called a friend. My e-mail address is:

roncooper19@yahoo.com

Thanks!!!

Ron


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the update...we are still with you daddy rabbit!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the updates. I will certainly be Praying for the Doctors as well as Daddy Rabbit and all friends and family. May God Bless.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the update Dirt Road & T.A. You boys are DR are family to me. Please keep us all posted.

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers for everyone in the family.


----------



## 44mags (Feb 20, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers for DR and all his family.


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers sent for DR and family


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 20, 2009)

DR and his family are in my prayers.  As Dirtroad said, maybe getting hurt was a blessing is disguise.


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Feb 20, 2009)

Praying for DR...


----------



## RBoleman (Feb 20, 2009)

rabbit you KNOW if you need anything please don't hesitate to ask and we all are thinking of Daddy Rabbit
prayer works and they have been sent


----------



## Goatwoman (Feb 20, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Ballground (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## creekbender (Feb 20, 2009)

RBoleman said:


> rabbit you KNOW if you need anything please don't hesitate to ask and we all are thinking of Daddy Rabbit
> prayer works and they have been sent



i agree 100% , praying for yall rabbit.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## JR (Feb 20, 2009)

Prayers again!!!


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 20, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit we are all praying for you and your family talk to you soon..  your friend Larry


----------



## oakhill (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got the message from Dirt Road.  Am on a hunting trip in south TN.  DR And Sue....You two are such special people!!!!  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  May our good Lord lay his comforting and healing hands on Daddy Rabbit and give you both the strength you will need in the days ahead along with all the young rabbits around that hill.  I luvs ya both and am here if you need me.  I am just 7 hrs away.


----------



## K80 (Feb 20, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Get well soon DR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

PM sent dirtroad.


----------



## white lab (Feb 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers to DR and his family my God Bless


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 21, 2009)

Prayers here as well.


----------



## bigbarrow (Feb 21, 2009)

Prayers sent... Hope you have a speedy recovery...


----------



## Goddard (Feb 22, 2009)

Prayers sent up for Daddy Rabbit and family.   I thoroughly enjoy reading all of your posts......hope you get to feeling better real soon!
Remember ^^^^^^^^Keep Lookin' Up^^^^^^^


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Our prayers are with you, keep looking up! He is still working miracles and healing. May god bless you!!!!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 23, 2009)

Been thinking about this today, hope everything is going well and there is a good update soon!


----------



## oakhill (Feb 23, 2009)

WAAAAAAAAAA HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  Daddy Rabbit made it thru surgery and is doing good.  Thank ya Lord for answering our prayers in the way that we like.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 23, 2009)

oakhill said:


> WAAAAAAAAAA HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  Daddy Rabbit made it thru surgery and is doing good.  Thank ya Lord for answering our prayers in the way that we like.



Great news..


----------



## carabrook (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats great news, curtis and the rest of the family I am only a few miles down the hwy if you need anything feel free to call. Best wishes and hopes for a real speedy recovery.......................the rabbits won't know why they got a break but they did


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 23, 2009)

*Daddy Rabbit*

They took daddy down around 9:00 this morning.After it was all over it was about 8 hours(5:00pm)Everything went well and he could come off of the ventillator tonight and be in a regular room tomorrow.Thanks for everyones prayer and maybe we can get back to normal life before long.Hopefully he will be home this weekend.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Feb 23, 2009)

Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## Little Rabbit (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you GOD for asking prays


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Feb 23, 2009)

Now THAT is the kind of update I was hoping to hear!!


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Dirtroad for the great news  weve been waiting to hear !!!


----------



## creekbender (Feb 24, 2009)

great news rabbit , i'll holla at ya sometime later on today and see how it's all going


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 24, 2009)

Praise the LORD


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 24, 2009)

*Good news!!*

Praying for a speedy recovery!! 
Praise the Lord!!!!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 24, 2009)

Been Praying and yes thats some good news!


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 24, 2009)

Please pass along a fellow rabbit runnners prayers for him. Glad to hear everything went well with the surgery.


----------



## oakhill (Feb 25, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit is sitting up in a chair this morning.  Miss Sue is helping him with his breakfast and he is starting to talk dawgssssss!!!  A sure sign he is on the road to recovery!!
THANK YOU, LORD!!!


----------



## COUNTRY-BUMPKIN (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like the good Lord likes them old rabbit hunters too!! Get well soon!There are still alot rabbit dawgs that need your attention


----------



## RBoleman (Feb 25, 2009)

Great news ......god is good


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Feb 25, 2009)

How about a double THANK YOU, LORD!!!


----------



## K80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good to hear he's doing great.


----------



## JR (Feb 25, 2009)

The Lord listens!!!  Prayers continued for his speedy recovery.


----------



## bigbarrow (Feb 26, 2009)

Everyone keep praying for Daddy Rabbit..  He had a little set back last night.His heart got out of rythme and they had to hook him back up to the machines...dirtroad wanted me to let everyone know so keep the prayers coming...


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Feb 26, 2009)

Sending prayers


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 26, 2009)

Still praying for God's healing.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers continue.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 26, 2009)

Me and my wife just got back to Royston.We got to spend a couple of hours with daddy.He has improved alot.His heart has been back in rythme now for several hours without any "help"and he told us he felt better the last few hours than he has in a while.The doctors told us in the beginning he could have 2-3 good days and then have a bad day or two.Tonight he was sitting up in a chair and talking just like we were here at home.He is still wanting to come home by Sat. but I don't see that happening.Hopefully by Mon. or Tues.
Thank yall for your prayers and please continue to do so...........

Rabbit(Dirtroad)


----------



## bowfish71 (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing good.  I hope he gets home soon and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks dirtroad for this update 
Am keeping DR in all prayers
here and at church.

God is the MASTER Healer !


----------



## Beagle Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us updated Rabbit. Before long he'll be hunting circles around us.  AGAIN!


----------



## likemhunt (Feb 27, 2009)

Dirtroad, Ya'll give me a call if there is anyting I can do.You know I work 2nd shift, so I'm around dearing the day.(feed dogs, wash pens out,or run to gro.store you name it .
Prayers sent daily.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 28, 2009)

likemhunt said:


> Dirtroad, Ya'll give me a call if there is anyting I can do.You know I work 2nd shift, so I'm around dearing the day.(feed dogs, wash pens out,or run to gro.store you name it .
> Prayers sent daily.



Thanks Lee,
They have put Daddy in a regular room so maybe he will be home soon.I hate I did'nt let you no earlier.I am sure there are others that slipped my mind also,my apologies.
Thanks for the prayers and please continue to do so.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 2, 2009)

Still Praying


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 2, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit is at home.We just left and he looks like he is feeling alot better.Thanks again for yalls prayers.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Mar 2, 2009)

great to hear he is home I'm praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Mar 3, 2009)

Praise God....................
Thank you Jesus


----------



## NoOne (Mar 4, 2009)

prayers sent for continued recovery


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 6, 2009)

Still Praying.  Let us know when he's up to talking on the phone or answering emails.  Would love to give him some words of encouragement!


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 7, 2009)

Continued prayer for him.


----------

